# selecting a puppy and conformation question



## dashiel (Aug 24, 2012)

Three weeks away from adopting our V puppy. We've done this four times in the past - twice with V's and twice with English Cockers. The Cockers were easier because, first, each looked different (markings) so you could easily remember what you were seeing. Vizlsas have been more difficult to select.

We are fortunate to have the first pick. I think we've always done well with personality but have missed some on conformation.

Does anyone have conformation guidelines for choosing an 8 week old pup?

Thanks,


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

I am not expert, in fact I am definitely an amateur - but a good place to start would be the breed standard which you will find on the AKC site. 

Personally I always go by my first impressions of a dog or horse. Does it fit in an imaginary square?
Not too long/ not too short in the back. Good hind leg angulation. All 4 legs should be straight, not turned inward or outward very hard to see in pups. Check the eyes ( read up on the eye problems in Vizslas entropin and ectropin). I always think the head has to appeal to you, but there are some measurement guide lines in the breed standard. Read up about the teeth although if you aren't showing this doesn't matter too much. Go by your gut feel. Just remember that no matter what a puppy looks like at 8 weeks it will change and even the most experienced breeder get it wrong when picking a puppy on conformation.

I would check more into the breeding lines - showing, hunting depending on what you want to do with your puppy and then discuss what you want with the breeder, a good breeder will help you choose.

There are some very experienced breeders/trainers on this forum who will give you lots of good advise  

Looking forward toseeing some pictures.


----------



## dashiel (Aug 24, 2012)

We're excited and appreciate the help...we know the breeder and are very comfortable. In all the times we've done this, however, this is the first that we will have first pick.

So, any other insights would be welcome.

Thanks


----------



## veifera (Apr 25, 2012)

I agree with hotmischief: the breeder will know best which of the puppies is more likely to be a match for what you're looking for. 

Picking a puppy for conformation at 8 weeks is an age-old struggle for all even the most experience breeders. There are books and books written about it and once you go past very obvious faults (legs not straight, or roached back, or tail set too high), the rest is guesswork.

The advice I got was this sequence: 

(a) pick a breeder that is actively involved in showing her own dogs, with lots of show and field titles to prove it - because the probability increases astronomically that any pup in the litter will be in conformation with the standard both in looks, temperament and in hunting ability; 

(b) then eliminate obvious faults from consideration, if there are any. The better the breeder, the fewer visible faults - very often no faults at all, which makes it even harder to choose 

(c) follow the breeder's recommendation. Meaning don't pick a puppy that's a tad more shy than the rest of the litter because it looks better, but rather pick a average conformation with great temperament from an exceptional litter

That's basically what I did and I'm incredibly grateful to the breeder referral person who steered me in the right direction.

Good luck.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

For me if you are going to hunt your V - broad chest - big ears - loose jowls - driven - does not run with the pack - this is a marker for a big nose & Independence - has always worked for me - this is not a one trip to the breeder but many!


----------

